

Science That Proves the 9-to-5 Day Is Hell For Creative Workers - doorty
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/12/science-that-proves-the-9-to-5-day-is-hell-for-creative-workers/282331/

======
mathattack
I find that this confirms what we already know. It's hard to fit intense
creative time into an 8 hour box.

A quote on Poincare's [1] working habits: _" He worked during the same times
each day in short periods of time. He undertook mathematical research for four
hours a day, between 10 a.m. and noon then again from 5 p.m. to 7 p.m.. He
would read articles in journals later in the evening."_

I think we could find 100 other examples.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henri_Poincar%C3%A9](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henri_Poincar%C3%A9)

